
AmazonBasics products are going up in flames, but are still on the market - jc713
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/10/21431085/amazon-basics-amazonbasics-dangerous-flammable-products
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion of original source (CNN):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24431959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24431959)

------
Waterluvian
Is there a list of the accused items anywhere?

